# May I ask what this instrument is? thank you



## grass (Mar 7, 2020)

*From 5:56 - 6:06 , thank you*


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Alto Saxophone


----------



## grass (Mar 7, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> Alto Saxophone


 I see, thank you! is it regular orchestra instrument?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Not quite. Rare, but semi-regular. I'd think in most orchestras one of the clarinet players will have sax as additional instrument, there would not be a permanent positon for a saxophon player because it is to rare in CM. A bit like one oboist also doing cor anglais etc.


----------

